# This was the day that you almost caught Captain Jack Sparrow.



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 26, 2012)

These amuse me.









The guy do Sparrow in this one is related to one of the models I shot a few years back. 




> You will always remember this was the&#65279; day
> That you almost caught Captain Jack Sparrow
> You will always remember that even though I'm a Pirate don't mean I'm a hero




Yeah, it's random thought day. LOL


----------

